# [Amarillo, Tx] Looking for DM



## Punk Lion (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got a good-sized group looking for someone to DM for us. Most of us are experience with several systems. I personally would like to play a 3.5 Eberron campaign, but we'd really just like to play a game where all of us are players. 

Anyone looking to DM (or just to connect with other players even) can e-mail me at lanternoftheheart@gmail.com or PM me. We'd really appreciate any response.

Thanks


----------



## Punk Lion (Feb 25, 2009)

I've noticed that I've been getting some views but no responses. If there's anyone else from the Amarillo area reading this post, I have one other question. If anyone has had success in this area finding players or GMs, could you leave me suggestions? Most for our group came together because we were already friends. We've found it very difficult to meet other gamers. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

